# This mornings Craigslist find, Sears Screamer



## jammer (Nov 26, 2020)

I believe from 1969, 100% original, should clean up minty, will eventually try and find a new front tire. I've been working this deal for a week and finally heard back from the seller, one town over from me.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 26, 2020)

sweeeet, really nice handle bars are killer.


----------



## JLF (Nov 26, 2020)

That is cool.  I like how it looks like a dragster.


----------



## bficklin (Nov 26, 2020)

Nice score, Happy Holidays to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jammer (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 26, 2020)

Great fiind I really like those


----------



## bloo (Nov 26, 2020)

Nice!
2 rear brakes? Whats going on with the two shifter handles?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 26, 2020)

The little handle locks the shifter so it dose not pop out of gear under heavy use  like jumps. Thats what I've read


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 26, 2020)

I read it somewhere in this forum, you could search it


----------



## jammer (Nov 26, 2020)

I always thought the red handle is the drag brake, like on the Huffy slingshot, but now you have me wondering, it doesn't look like there is a cable hooked up to it, the two hand brakes on the handlebars each go to a separate rear brake, very Kool.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 26, 2020)

Great find Jammer!

Happy Thanksgiving...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 26, 2020)

It apparently adds tension right there at the shifter to keep it from moving


----------



## Rollo (Nov 26, 2020)

... Congrats! ... I just missed out on this '68 screamer earlier in the year on my local CL for $500 ...


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 27, 2020)

bloo said:


> Nice!
> 2 rear brakes? Whats going on with the two shifter handles?



The shifter has a drag brake on it. The brake cable runs from the handlebars through the shifter to the brake caliper on the rear. It is a special cable that has a piece that goes on the shifter. When you pull the drag brake shifter it pulls the brake cable. It is a 69 model year. Great Score on it.


----------



## jammer (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks Jaxon!


----------



## Demzie (Nov 28, 2020)

jammer said:


> I believe from 1969, 100% original, should clean up minty, will eventually try and find a new front tire. I've been working this deal for a week and finally heard back from the seller, one town over from me.
> 
> View attachment 1307308



Very very cool. I've been getting into more of these lately. I shudder to think about the settled on price. 
I had one I've been working on, almost complete but turned out the frame, wheels, seat, rear fender, crankset and guard were too far gone. 
I managed to save the Suspension Sissybar, Stem, Bars and front fork, which of course is the gem of the build. 
I made good use of the fork after a functional rebuild and put it on a '68 Eliminator frame. 

Erin


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 10, 2021)

Wild. Any idea how much that machine WEIGHS?


----------



## jammer (Jan 11, 2021)

pretty heavy


----------

